# Your thoughts about Marc Jovani's Cinematic Composing orchestration course!



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2021)

Please share! And do you think it's normal to cost $97 from $497? Whether the course content is a joke or he is desperate for money lol


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 19, 2021)

Can't speak on the quality of content although he certainly knows what he does — but marketing wise it was way too much for me... Even after trying to block the ads on Facebook or via email it still popped up quite often.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Can't speak on the quality of content although he certainly knows what he does — but marketing wise it was way too much for me... Even after trying to block the ads on Facebook or via email it still popped up quite often.


Exactly! It's annoying me too until I finally paid attention to see if it worth all this buzz to just find out it's only $97 WTF


----------



## Lea1229 (Apr 19, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Please share! And do you think it's normal to cost $97 from $497? Whether the course content is a joke or he is desperate for money lol



I signed up then asked for a refund after like a day bc the content was too vague / generalized to be of use to me. The production quality of his ads is way higher than that of the course content...


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

In terms of orchestration, I made a fun little review here on vi-control of the "mini course" called Orchestration Recipes (LINK). Not a fully-fledged course but in my opinion well worth the 30$. Maybe its interesting for you.

See it as little exercises where you also learn something!


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> In terms of orchestration, I made a fun little review here on vi-control of the "mini course" called Orchestration Recipes (LINK). Not a fully-fledged course but in my opinion well worth the 30$. Maybe its interesting for you.
> 
> See it as little exercises where you also learn something!


Kevin, my post isn't about money, I think you got it wrong! My post is about opinions about this specific course quality given the fact that it costs ONLY $97 which raises tons of suspiciousness, that's all!


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Kevin, my post isn't about money, I think you got it wrong! My post is about opinions about this specific course quality given the fact that it costs ONLY $97 which raises tons of suspiciousness, that's all!


I didn't recommend it *because *of the low price, but because it's been the best thing that has happened to me when it comes to orchestration. The affordability is a very nice side-effect


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 19, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> In terms of orchestration, I made a fun little review here on vi-control of the "mini course" called Orchestration Recipes (LINK). Not a fully-fledged course but in my opinion well worth the 30$. Maybe its interesting for you.
> 
> See it as little exercises where you also learn something!


And this has anything to do about the *specific *course @HarmonyCore asked about because...? You can grow your youtube thing without spamming the forum


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

It's unrelated to the specific course he was asking about. Thought I'd mention something that helped me. I'm outta here!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Apr 19, 2021)

I just really dislike his marketing...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 19, 2021)

From my experience with a few of the courses, the content itself is good, but some of the best value comes in the form of the weekly chats with Marc and other professors of the different courses. Admittedly, some of the ads and marketing do put me off, but it's good to see Marc focusing more on YouTube content now to drive more organic traffic to the courses.


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 19, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Please share! And do you think it's normal to cost $97 from $497? Whether the course content is a joke or he is desperate for money lol


Bought it, refunded, not for me! Like mentioned before, too generic and the content is not on par with what is advertised.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> From my experience with a few of the courses, the content itself is good, but some of the best value comes in the form of the weekly chats with Marc and other professors of the different courses. Admittedly, some of the ads and marketing do put me off, but it's good to see Marc focusing more on YouTube content now to drive more organic traffic to the courses.


Thanks so much, Chris  Appreciate it. Your course was a lot better


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> I just really dislike his marketing...


Yeah especially the countdown reset every time you refresh the page lmao


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 19, 2021)

It's always good to listen to the music if whoever wants to teach you something IMO. That's the meter I'd use...
if it's Blakus - sign me up.
Marc Jovanis... nah.. (it's fine, just nothing masterful IMO)
Always depending on where you are in your skill level of course.


----------



## ed buller (Apr 19, 2021)

Avoid

best

e


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 19, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> I didn't recommend it *because *of the low price, but because it's been the best thing that has happened to me when it comes to orchestration. The affordability is a very nice side-effect


I understand man! Appreciate sharing your experience with it. Maybe I am the one who got you wrong!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 19, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Thanks so much, Chris  Appreciate it. Your course was a lot better


Thanks man


----------



## eakwarren (Apr 19, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> In terms of orchestration, I made a fun little review here on vi-control of the "mini course" called Orchestration Recipes (LINK). Not a fully-fledged course but in my opinion well worth the 30$. Maybe its interesting for you.
> 
> See it as little exercises where you also learn something!


Just to be clear, Orchestration Recipes (@PhilipJohnston) is not associated with Marc Jovani AFAIK.


----------



## ed buller (Apr 19, 2021)

eakwarren said:


> Just to be clear, Orchestration Recipes (@PhilipJohnston) is not associated with Marc Jovani AFAIK.


Yeah...and worth every freakin penny !

best

e


----------



## eakwarren (Apr 19, 2021)

Agreed @ed buller!


----------



## robgb (Apr 20, 2021)

His mockups on Soundcloud are excellent. Does it mean he can teach? I don't know.


----------

